# Austen Morris Associates



## PaulyPaul

I have been approached for an IFA role with the above company. They have offered 6 months rental as well as flights from the UK. It is a commission only job etc etc. Does anybody have any info regrading the company as I am struggling to find much about them from the internet. Has anybody dealt with them, does anybody work for them at the moment or previously? 

All help appreciated.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## lacey101

*Austin Morris*

I know your thread was posted a while ago, just wondered if you ever took the role with Austin Morris?

Am in similar situation myself and after some info.

Cheers

James


----------



## Lolly_UK

*Austen Morris associates*

Hi Paul & James, I have been asked to interview for this company for a position in Shanghai, coming from the uk feel free to email me at louisemincher at googlemail dot com


----------



## lacey101

Hi Louise, 

sent you e-mail.

James


----------



## brettaevans

Hi Louise and James,

my only comments would be to google Austen Morris and Shanghai to see the feedback about the company.

A good source is Shanghai Expat.

All the best.

Brett


----------



## akb275

Hi James,

I have just noticed your post about working for Austin Morris in Shanghai. I have just been offered a business co-ordinator position with them.

Could you give me any info?

Cheers

Adam


----------



## Dawnnie

Hi Adam 

I too have been offered a role with Austen Morris Associates as a business coordinator...did you take the job? If so how has it been so far

Regards
Dawnn


----------



## Woodie1

Hi Dawn,

Did you take the position at Austen Morris Associates, I have also been offered a position with them and wondered what they were like


----------



## Dawnnie

Yes, I've taken it go out on the 1st March, not sure what they are like yet, but good thing is I havent read anything bad on the internet..just takes time arranging visa's...flights r about £600 which is refunded..just going to have to live on a strict budget until start earning commission..

Have you accepted? If so when are you going it, have they given dates?


----------



## Woodie1

I accepted the offer on wednesday and they want me there for the 4th march. The more i research the forums about them the more I'm having doubts about going. Did they mention to you that u should have £3,000 in case you need to pay deposit on the flat/appartment and emergencies.


----------



## Dawnnie

What never...they said £3k but i just thought living expenses not a deposit? I havent got that kind of money.....who told you about it being needed for a deposit? I'm having big doubts now...


----------



## Woodie1

Sorry the £3,000 wasn't all for the deposit but for living expences as well. I you think about it we probably won't earn any commission for the first 2 months and we'll have to wait a month for our first basic salary. I don't even know how long the training is... 1 week.. 2 weeks or more. I still think I'm going to go. have you got your visa yet. Do you have to post it to the london embassy..?

Martyn


----------



## Dawnnie

Well i've only got about £600 and thats all....i've tried emailing Anu in HR to explain this....I've got my invitation letter through today via DHL and all the documents for my visa...Its going to be £165 for 6 months business visa..I've used the following to get my visa they take care of it...chinesevisadirect

I cant do anything until Thursday with the visa as its Chinese New Year and they are closed from monday-wednesday. I think the offer is good as the earning potential is great..you wont get commission for at least 3 months i would of thought takes a while to build your pipeline..

Have you got the full £3k to take over with you?


----------



## Woodie1

I'll probably take the same as you but if i need more then I'll get someone back in the uk to put it in my bank account, they say our basic salary is enough to live on but they say that its getting more expensive to live there. Im busy filling in my visa application at the min but i'll check that website out that you used. Have you booked your flight yet. where are u traveling from..?


----------



## Dawnnie

I'm flying from Manchester with Emirates on the 1st March @ 8.20am stop in Dubai for 7 hrs then arrive in Shanghai 2nd March 3pm - I've emailed Anu to double check about the £3k as I want to double check...i've checked the cost of living and local goods r cheap its anything thats imported which r expensive as normal....budgeting for a few months should be ok until we start earning commission..where are you flying from?


----------



## Woodie1

Hopefully I'll be flying from Newcastle but havent even looked at flights yet. Need to sort Visa first. I'll probably be looking to fly out the same time as you and arrive before the monday. Let me know if she gets back to you. Can you private message on here. Think that may be better if we could.


----------



## brettaevans

Hi guys,

not wanting to get too involved however I thought i'd point out the following websites which might you a bit more "feedback".

Good luck

Cold Calling: Shanghai'ers Lack of Trust in Financial Advisory - Shanghai - Shanghai Blogs Blog | City Weekend Guide

Calls from financial advisors - Austin Morris?- eChinacities Answers | answers.echinacities.com


----------



## xabiaxica

please do some more research on any company offering 'commission only ' jobs before committing


----------

